# Hintergrund bei Foto ändern?



## Darklove (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und brauche eure hilfe!

Habe schon gesucht im Forum nach dem thema doch immer wieder kamen fragen auf und richtig funktioniert hat es auch nicht!

Ich habe Photoshop 7 und will von einem einfachen Bild den Hintergrund ändern, z.B. schwarz oder einen anderen Effekt!
Hab schon extrahieren ausprobiert, nur sind die Ränder, wenn ich den Hintergrund mit ner Farbe fülle, extrem ausgefranst und sieht nicht schön aus!
Wie funktioniert z.B. das magnetische Lasso, kann ich da den Teil irgendwie ausschneiden und dann nen anderen Hintergrund erstellen?

Ich hab schon alles probiert und bin am verzweifeln  nix will so richtig klappen und da ich nicht viel Zeit hab durch mein 10 Wo. altes baby, brauche ich eure hilfe, wie ich es am leichtesten bewerkstelligen kann

Vorab danke ich euch schon und hoffe auf brauchbare und verständliche!! Ratschläge


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Vielleicht hat es auch nur an den fehlenden Suchbegriffen gehapert .
Versuche es mal mit "freistellen" - da wirst du regelrecht erschlagen von der Informationsflut .

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Juni 2007)

Wir haben selber einen Kleinen Spatz. Wenn ich dir helfen soll einfach melden.


Alex


----------

